# Thetford Ltd is looking for an Engineering Manager in South Yorkshire, UK.



## btbsilent (Oct 9, 2014)

Thetford has a passion for camping and travelling, no matter whether this is by caravan or motor home, camping in tents or enjoying a leisurely holiday on a boat. Thetford is originally an American company and in the Netherlands houses the leading office in Europe. Furthermore, they have manufacturing facilities in the U.S., the Netherlands, Italy (Tecma), China and the UK. There are approx 1000 people employed throughout the Thetford group and the UK site is based in Rotherham, South Yorkshire. This modern and purpose built facility employs approx 180 people who design and manufacture a variety of cooking appliances. Thetford is a brand that stands for quality and passion within the mobile leisure industry and due to continued growth and development of our business we are searching for a Engineering Manager.

As the Engineering Manager you will be influential in taking ownership and responsibility for all allocated projects within the Engineering function, creating a culture of positive customer relations (Internal/External) and leading from the front with a strong entrepreneurial spirit. You will have strong communication skills with the ability to correspond at all levels within the business. This is a fantastic opportunity for an individual to take ownership of Engineering Team, breed success under pressure and have a passion for winning. You will report directly into the Engineering Director (Europe) and will be responsible displaying strong adherence to the company core values and driving improvements across the Engineering team. 

• Coach, develop and lead engineers to establish a culture that supports all aspects of manufacturing in a world-class environment. 
• Determine project scope, specifications and targets by reviewing product design, customer requirements, mandatory requirements and performance standards. 
• Manage and coordinate the projects and tasks from design stage and tooling through to completion. 
• Liaise between department managers and project teams, and the technical disciplines involved in a project or work package. 
• Keep focus on the critical path to ensure project is delivered on time to quality standards. 
• Act with awareness of timescales, quality standards and departmental / company procedures. 
• Produce regular progress reports, monitoring various KPI's associated with project targets. 
• Support the production of creative ideas and solutions.

Who we're looking for
• HNC/HNC within Engineering.
• Worked with Design/CAD Engineering, and Production.
• Have a proven track record in an Engineering Management position. 
• To be successful in this position will require strong leadership and coaching skills in order to engage, motivate and develop Engineers in this demanding environment. 
• Proven experience in delivering strong results through a team in a people management role gained from within a Manufacturing, or similar, environment is therefore essential. It is desirable if this included leading a team of engineers. 
• You will also possess excellent communication skills, build effective relationships, demonstrate assertiveness and decision making skills and have a can do attitude to your work. 
• The nature of the role demands ability to problem solve and fault diagnosis, report information/findings, develop recommendations, and implement process changes in order to improve operational performance.

About our client
Thetford has been preaching and guaranteeing carefree holidays now for more than 40 years. They are the world market leader in mobile sanitary systems, refrigerators, cooking equipment and toilet additives.

What's on offer
Competitive

Contact
For further info, apply or phone on 0114 263 6020. Job Ref: 13401395 
Your application will be sent to Glyn Dobb.

Click on the link for more information: https://express.candarine.com/campaign/url/forward/23e00f36761c


----------

